# Newbie to this site



## Les Moore (Feb 12, 2012)

This site comes highly recommended, so I thought I'd give it a try...so far so good.
I build 1/72 a/c mostly and have recently started building jets. I used to limit my modeling to WW1 and WW2 with a smattering of Viet Nam War era Naval a/c.

Good to be here...I look forward to making friends.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2012)

G'day to you Les, a big warm welcome from the land of Oz, look forward to seeing some of your builds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard Les!


----------



## woljags (Feb 12, 2012)

welcome Les


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard Les.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2012)

WElcome to the forum! Who gave the recommendation? Just curious.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Les and welcome to the family


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard Les.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Les!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Les, from Va. Beach, Va. Enjoy the place.... most of us do.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard LesisMoore!
We All enjoy it in here.
We are let out during the week only!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2012)

Greetings...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 13, 2012)

During the ENTIRE week, H*ll's Bells, I only get everyother weekend. But nay the less be welcome to our slightly dysfunctional family. I once recomended a flight off the roof wearing a towel cape to an old friend.
1/72 you have good eyes, I'm more for 1/48 to 1/32


----------



## FW190 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey there Les. Welcome.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 17, 2012)

From another "junior", a big 'ol howdy!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum... Enjoy the place, most of us do.

Charles


----------

